# Stolen 10' Sotar Glenwood Springs CO



## Coloradorainman (May 14, 2007)

10' SOTAR, tan color, stolen off of front deck on Blake and 7th St in Glenwood Springs CO. Recently patched. Only one around that I know of. Please be on the look out for me. 
Marty 970-456-7426. Thank you.


----------



## Rock-a-fella (May 27, 2014)

Coloradorainman said:


> 10' SOTAR, tan color, stolen off of front deck on Blake and 7th St in Glenwood Springs CO. Recently patched. Only one around that I know of. Please be on the look out for me.
> Marty 970-456-7426. Thank you.


What are the colors?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Rock-a-fella said:


> What are the colors?


Tan... one of the first things he said.


----------



## Rock-a-fella (May 27, 2014)

*More Help than I needed*



PhilipJFry said:


> Tan... one of the first things he said.


Yes, I did read the "Post" and It said "Tan".

That said, Sotar is known for primary colors with secondary accents......

That is why I asked.........thanks


----------

